

New Media companies should emphasize "media" over "new" - jeremyliew
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2009/06/29/should-new-media-companies-emphasize-new-or-media/

======
access_denied
"Here in Silicon Value there can be a tendency to overemphasize product and
technology and underemphasize ad sales." No, according to the model your
article pushes, this product is the AOL-part from your example. Coherences.

Suits tend to remind me of a dog who eagerly waits the stick gets thrown, so
he already can run in the right direction.

